# Happy Birthday, Mario Brothers!



## Khanken (Sep 13, 2010)

That's right, Super Mario Brothers turns twenty-five years old today! In review, they've been a Nintendo favorite since their debut 1985, but I personally haven't cared for any new game releases past the appearance of Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars.

Super Mario World remains a famed icon in the gaming music communities, favored by more remixes than near anything else, and people still plug it into their Super Nintendo Entertainment Sytems to this very day, nearing two decades later.

With the introduction of Luigi came popular arcade and console two player style, and competitive gameplay within families for years to come. Super Mario Brothers 3 introduced an arena styled mini game that would later inspire the popular game series titled, "Super Smash Brothers."

The Mario Brothers have come a long way. They've even golfed, played tennis and had some strange parties. More mushrooms than we can probably count have been consumed, and many of us have had our share of gamer rage at the sight of Bowser defeating us up to our last life. Here's hoping for another exciting twenty-five years of the gaming legend, and more gaming frustration to come.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 13, 2010)

hmmm...Mario Brothers turns 25 and Playstation turned 15. Coincidence? I think not. Actually, considering how the Playstation came to be, it's most likely not a coincidence. Not because of something Sony did, more of that Nintendo didn't want the N64 to use CDs...so, Sony built their own system...and released it...during mario's 10th anniversary.


----------



## Willow (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoa really? Awesome.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

original donkey kong is something I'd care more about.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice second post, I approve.


----------



## The DK (Sep 13, 2010)

i has been that long... i guess i have been playing since 89


----------



## CaptainNico (Sep 13, 2010)

I say we celebrate with 25 Super Mario cupcakes. It almost feels like much longer.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy b'day, Mario Mario & Luigi Mario.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah, yes...I remembered when I played Super Mario Bros on NES, good old day. <3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

Shouden said:


> hmmm...Mario Brothers turns 25 and Playstation turned 15. Coincidence? I think not. Actually, considering how the Playstation came to be, it's most likely not a coincidence. Not because of something Sony did, more of that Nintendo didn't want the N64 to use CDs...so, Sony built their own system...and released it...during mario's 10th anniversary.


 
And it had loading times, the music skipped, there were only 2 controllers...
I'd take an N64 over playstation any day.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> And it had loading times, the music skipped, there were only 2 controllers...
> I'd take an N64 over playstation any day.



N64 had loading times, too...and it used carterages, which got dirty and were prone to glitching and then you had to blow on them....And the graphics weren't nearly as good as the PS1. They were both good systems, but I think the sales speak for themselves. The Playsation wasn't expected to do anything, but it quickly outsold the N64. But this isn't a thread about which was better, it's about Mario turning 25.


----------



## Cam (Sep 13, 2010)

I still got my genesis and NES :')


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday to a series that only gets better as time goes on. 8)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Happy Birthday to a series that only gets better as time goes on. 8)


 
You best be trollin' bro.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Happy Birthday to a series that only gets better as time goes on. 8)


 
I think it's too curvy now.  Wish the art style was more like it was on N64.  Brick walls in a dimly lit basement.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I think it's too curvy now.  Wish the art style was more like it was on N64.  Brick walls in a dimly lit basement.


 
I wish he was still a plumber.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> You best be trollin' bro.


What? It's just like Zelda and Pokemon, in that sense.


Xenke said:


> I wish he was still a plumber.


He still is! It's just that he never managed to get out of that toilet that flushed him into the Mushroom Kingdom.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 15, 2010)

Everyone knows that the real #1 mario game is fucking SUPER MARIO BROS. 3 god damn it.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Everyone knows that the real #1 mario game is fucking SUPER MARIO BROS. 3 god damn it.


Uh, HELLO! :roll: Have you forgotten about Hotel Mario? That game was all the rage back then.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What? It's just like Zelda and Pokemon, in that sense.


 
Exactly, you best be trollin' :V.

The Mario franchise went downward after SMB 3, The Zelda games after ALTTP just weren't as good as the ones before, and Pokemon was the best at its 2nd generation.

These series are just not as good as before, and for once it isn't because we're growing out.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Exactly, you best be trollin' :V.
> 
> The Mario franchise went downward after SMB 3, The Zelda games after ALTTP just weren't as good as the ones before, and Pokemon was the best at its 2nd generation.
> 
> These series are just not as good as before, and for once it isn't because we're growing out.


Your avatar needs to take off its _nostalgia glasses._ :roll:


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Exactly, you best be trollin' :V.
> 
> The Mario franchise went downward after SMB 3, The Zelda games after ALTTP just weren't as good as the ones before, and Pokemon was the best at its 2nd generation.
> 
> These series are just not as good as before, and for once it isn't because we're growing out.


 
Stop mining for butt gold and get your head of your ass.

Those series produced gems after those games.

You're not going to find any gems in your pooper.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2010)

Khanken said:


> With the introduction of Luigi came popular arcade and console two player style, and competitive gameplay within families for years to come. Super Mario Brothers 3 introduced an arena styled mini game that would later inspire the popular game series titled, "Super Smash Brothers."


 Um what, SSB was originally a fighting game for the SNES using the Super FX Chip, but not Nintendo related called "Dragon King: The Fighting Game".

http://www.unseen64.net/2008/04/04/kakuto-geemu-ryuoh-super-smash-bros-64-proto/


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 15, 2010)

I want that new bundle they released in Japan (Super Mario All Stars on Wii disc, a booklet on Mario's history and a soundtrack featuring selections from the entire series).

Also, the official site:
http://mario25.nintendo.com


----------

